# Retrofit RNS-315 :: Question about AUX INPUT



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

Last night I retrofit an RNS-315 into my wife's 2012 Beetle (LINK). Installation went very smooth, everything works from Bluetooth to SAT radio, etc. No issues there...

On the headunit itself there is an AUX input (bottom right corner) and that input works FINE! Our car also has the MDI interface, with iPod cable, and that ALSO works fine. However, our car also came with an AUX input down below the HVAC controls, near the shifter. Our stock radio didn't have an AUX on the HU itself, so instead your AUX input was at this location noted.

Although I highly doubt that my wife or I will use the AUX input very often anyhow, I was curious if anyone who has retrofit an RNS-315 into a Mk5/Mk6 that already had an AUX input somewhere in the car has gotten that input to work and if so, how. Thanks!!


----------



## LANCECASPER (May 31, 2012)

I would be interested also - I just put an RNS 315 into my 2012 Jetta


----------



## J400uk (Apr 10, 2013)

Anyone ever solve this? Swapped a RCD 510 for an RNS 315 in my Golf and the armrest AUX no longer works.


----------



## pilotlars (Aug 19, 2004)

I just installed the RNS 315 into my 2009 Rabbit and the AUX input between the seats no longer works.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

Radios that have an AUX port in the console, glove box, or below HVAC are run to the back of
the radio with the quad-lock connector. 

So, you went to an RNS-315, that has the aux port in the face of the radio, from one that
did not. So, no, the AUX port you have between the seats, arm rest, center console, etc,
won't work because the radio has one right in its face plate. 

The diagram still shows an AUX IN for the quad-lock, not sure if you can use VCDS
to activate it in the radio for your external port...








You can see the AUX designation for connector B, this runs to your external AUX port.

Also, you can buy a USB MDI cable with an AUX port, female or male connector, so you can run
it through the MDI.


----------

